# Apple Cider Vinegar in Water?



## pigeonerin (Nov 25, 2005)

Anyone ever used apple cider vinegar in the water? 1/4 cup per 5 gallons (metric). I hear of some ppl using this as it flushes out the intestines???? Is this true....feedback is appreciated


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, I think most everyone on this forum uses ACV. I know we do (I learned about it on the forum) at a rate of 2 tbsp per gallon, 2 times a week. We also alternate with a probiotic (brand name Probios) 1 time a week. We put the ACV water in both their drinking and bath water.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Same here. Twice a week ACV and in the bathing water (they do tend to poop in it and drink it)

Reti


----------



## pigeonerin (Nov 25, 2005)

Where did you get your Probios? That is the brand name? Some ppl that I know in my area are buying a probiotic called Biolack (not sure of the spelling) from a company called BioAg in Ontario. The man I spoke with there says that he suggests using their Biolack and the ACV for 5 days on, 2 days off. On off days to use some peroxide in the water. He also said that this is something to do for ever basically. He said it isn't something to use just occasionally. I priced it out and it is quite expensive (I have quite a few birds) and wasn't sure if this was the best route and if it was maybe an inflated price.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonerin said:


> On off days to use some peroxide in the water.


Are you sure he said peroxide? That's a new one for me, and I have visions of pigeons foaming at the mouth. Some people add bleach to the water and others add products like Nolvasan, but I don't think I've ever heard of adding peroxide to the water. I'll be interested to learn if others have heard of this or have experience with peroxide in the drinking water.

Terry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Peroxide is what my vet would recomend to induce vomitting in a dog or cat if they had accidentally ingested something "not good". I can't imagine peroxide would be good on the pigeon tummies... hmmm...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Acv*



pigeonerin said:


> Anyone ever used apple cider vinegar in the water? 1/4 cup per 5 gallons (metric). I hear of some ppl using this as it flushes out the intestines???? Is this true....feedback is appreciated



You can use more then two tablespoons for medicinal reasons. The organic is the best.

Here is one I use:

http://www.amenhealth.com/braggsproducts.html


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

For the Probios we order from Global Pigeon Supply.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?keyword=probios&action=search


----------

